# fence post questions



## 20027700F150 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in the process of installing a pressure treated fence and have some post questions. My soil conditions are terrible ( 18" of soil and then the rock hits). I was going to do the usual cement the posts in gig, but I'm concerned about the possibilty of the frost shifting them. I've been told to just pack the posts in with sand (no cement) and they won't shift at all. Not too hot on the sand idea!
Any comments or ideas out there guys? Much appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 10, 2006)

Dense grade limestone. Pack it down as you fill the hole then wet it a little.
 Go back 2 days later fill it in some more and pack it again.

Sand will never hold like this will. Concrete can mess a post up. If you do use concrete, make the bottom of the hole larger than the top. Like an inverted funnel. The shape of the hole will prevent some of the frost heave. Wrap the post with builder's black paper or something to keep the concrete from reacting with the post.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a big truck.
One way to get around the frost heaves is to install a piece of pvc around the fence post depending on the size.
This will let you install the posts and not be imbedded in anything. Then you can let the bottom drain and just shim the post in when your ready with some loose stone dust or pea stones in the pipe.
Don't forget to treat the bottom of the post where it will be buried. I know it's PT and the injection process is alway's flawless but this is an added measure worth the $10.00.

one thousand way's to eat a squirrel.......

InspectorD


----------

